# عمل الدماغ بشكل موجز بالعربي



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،

أرجوا من الله ان ينال إعجابكم هذا والله ولي التوفيق

عمل الدماغ بشكل موجز

إن أدمغتنا تتألف من طبقات عدة متميزة و متمحورة تبدأ من أكثر الطبقات بدائية وتحوي على طبقات متتالية أكثر حداثة تحيط بالطبقات السابقة.
الطبقة الأولى من المخ والأكثر عمقاً والتي يدعوها البيولوجي باول ماكلين القاعدة العصبية, وهي التي تتحكم في وظائف الحياة الأساسية مثل التغذية و الإطراح ودوران الدم والتنفس وكافة الآليات والأعمال الحيوية, وتتألف من النخاع الشوكي وجزع المخ والمخ الأوسط , وتؤلف القاعدة العصبية في الأسماك معظم المخ.
الطبقة الثانية - وهي طبقة الزواحف- وهذه الطبقة تحيط بالقاعدة العصبية, وهي مشتركة بيننا وبين الزواحف, وتضم الفص الشمي والجسم المخطط والكرة الدماغية الشاحبة, وتتحكم هذه الطبقة في السلوك العدائي والتراتب الاجتماعي وتحديد منطقة النفوذ. 
الطبقة الثالثة وهي تحيط بالطبقة السابقة وتسمى النظام أو العقل الحوفي وتوجد في الثدييات, وهي تتحكم في العواطف والتصرفات الاجتماعية بشكل رئيسي, وفي الشم , وفي الذكريات أيضاً.
الطبقة الرابعة - هي اللحاء- وهي تحيط بكل الطبقات السابقة وهي التي تتحكم في التفكير و الإدراك الراقي , ولها وظائف أخرى, وهي موجودة لدى الثدييات الراقية . وهي متطورة جداً لدينا.
ويمكن تشبيه هذه الطبقات الأربعة- أو هذه العقول الأربعة- , بأربعة مراكز قيادة متدرجة من حيث قدرتها وتطورها على إدارة استجابات الكائن الحي , أو تشبيهها بأربعة معالجات تنظم وتنسق وتدير استجابات الكائن الحي , وهي تشارك جميعها في إدارة حياة الكائن الحي .
الدماغ الحوفي واللحاء والعلاقة بينهما
الدماغ الحوفي عقل أو معالج أساسي قائم بذاته فهو كان يقود ويدير استجابات و تصرفات الكائن الحي لدى أواخر الزواحف وأوائل الثدييات, أي قبل نشوء اللحاء , وقبله كان يقوم بهذا العمل جزع الدماغ الذي يوجد فيه التشكيل الشبكي والذي لا زال هوالمدير الأول لدينا, فهو مدير ما يستدعى إلى ساحة الوعي, والأنا الواعية تنشأ نتيجة إدارته لكافة بنيات الدماغ بمساعدة المهاد الذي يقوم بنقل وترحيل التيارات العصبية الواردة من المستقبلات الحسية عن طريق التشكيل الشبكي إلى اللحاء والمراكز الأخرى, ويديرالتأثيرات المتبادلة بين اللحاء والدماغ الحوفي وكذلك أعمال المخيخ .
تخزن في الدماغ الحوفي آليات استجابة و ذكريات أغلبها يكون موروثاً, و تكون على شكل استجابات معينة لمثيرات معينة مثل الخوف من الظلام أو من الأصوات العالية...., أما ما يخزن أثناء الحياة فهو الاستجابات القوية الهامة والتي ولٌدت أحاسيس وانفعالات قوية (آلام أو أفراح أو مفاجآت.... قوية) ويتم هذا بشكل أساسي في بداية الحياة , وقد كان العقل أو المعالج الشمي هو النواة التي تشكل منها اللحاء, وهو نقطة الوصل بينهما( وقد نشأت وصلات أخرى بين الدماغ الحوفي واللحاء) .
لقد كان النتوء اللوزي وقرن آمون وباقي الدماغ الحوفي هم الذين يتلقون واردات الحواس الشمية والصوتية والبصرية والحرارية......, فكان الدماغ الحوفي هو الذي يعالج ويقيم واردات الحواس وينتج الاستجابة ألمناسبة لها, وكانت أغلب الاستجابات موروثة محددة , وكانت إمكانية تعديل أو تغيير الاستجابة نادرة, فالمعالجة التي يقوم بها الدماغ الحوفي محدودة وضمن خيارات قليلة معينة محددة, وتكون موروثة غالباً, وكل استجابة جديدة يكتسبها الكائن الحي لا يورثها إلى أبنائه , أي كان تطوير العقل الحوفي لاستجاباته بطيئاً جداً. 
وقد نشأ اللحاء نتيجة الحاجة إلى المساعدة في معالجة واردات الحواس بشكل أوسع, وهذا يشبه تماماً قيادة رئيس القبيلة أو العشيرة أو الإمارة الصغيرة فهو يكون قادراً على القيادة نظراً لاستطاعته التعامل مع مجريات الأمور ولكن إذا كبرت العشيرة أو الإمارة لتصبح دولة كبيرة لها الكثير من العلاقات الداخلية والخارجية عندها لابد لرئيس القبيلة أو الأمير من الاستعانة بالوزراء و الولاة والنواب عنه, وإذا كبرت الدولة أكثر عندها لابد من نشوء الوزارات والمؤسسات , ولابد من المستشارين والخبراء لمساعدة الرئيس في القيادة و الإدارة , وهذا ما حصل في تطور الدماغ عند تطور قيادته للجسم ثم للعلا قات المادية مع الطبيعة ثم للعلاقات الاجتماعية ثم العلاقات الثقافية , فقد كان لابد من نشوء بنيات دماغية تقوم بهذه الأعمال فقد نشأ اللحاء وتطور ليصبح كما هو عليه لدينا, فهو بمثابة المساعد والمستشار والخبير للدماغ الحوفي الذي يبقى هو المعالج الأساسي والمقيم والمتحكم الأساسي في إدارة كافة شؤون الإنسان الجسمية والاجتماعية والفكرية, والفرق الأساسي بين اللحاء والدماغ الحوفي هو اتساع وقوة المعالجة واتساع الذاكرة لدى اللحاء, ولكن يظل اللحاء مستشاراً فالإدارة والقيادة للدماغ الحوفي فهو الذي يقرر المعاني وبالتالي يقرر الأهداف والغايات بشكل أساسي , صحيح أن اللحاء يمكنه إقناع الدماغ الحوفي في بعض الأحيان ويجعله ينفذ أهدافه التي غالباً ما تكون أفضل , ولكن هذا لا يتم دوماً بسهولة فللدماغ الحوفي ثوابته الأساسية الموروثة في المعالجة والتقييم ويصعب تغييرها إلا ضمن حدود صغيرة, فاستجابة الغيرة والكثير غيرها ليس من السهل تعديلها, يمكن تعديلها خلال أجيال ومن خلال تعديل العلاقات الاجتماعية المرافق, فالدماغ الحوفي يتعلم ولكن ببطء شديد ونتيجة التكرار الكثير والزمن الطويل . والضمير لديناهو ما تم تعليمه للعقل الحوفي نتيجة الحياة الاجتماعية, إذاً تظل القيادة الأساسية والتحكم بالاستجابات والانفعالات بالذات بيد الدماغ الحوفي لأنها في الأصل عمله الأساسي, وكان تشكل اللحاء لمساعدته وليس لينوب عنه , ولكن معالجات اللحاء بالفعل أفضل وأوسع وأدق , ومع هذا فالقيادة والتحكم ليست بيده فهو مستشار فقط للعقل الحوفي , وفي أحيان كثيرة لا يوافق اللحاء على استجابات الدماغ الحوفي ويحتج عليها ولكن دون جدوى في أغلب الأحيان, ولكن قدرات اللحاء لدينا الآن تنمو بسرعة هائلة نتيجة الحياة الاجتماعية والثقافية والعلمية سواء كان في سعة أو دقة المعالجة أو في مخزون المعلومات, والآن يجد اللحاء في أحيان كثيرة طرقاً للاحتيال على الدماغ الحوفي وجعله ينفذ خياراته فهو يدير عمل الدماغ الحوفي بطرق ذكية كثيرة ويجعله يمتثل لما يريد, فالعقل الحديث يستخدم المعارف والمعلومات الدقيقة التي تم التوصل إليها ( بالإضافة إلى استعمال الأطعمة والوجبات والتصرفات والعقاقير المناسبة والتي تسمح له بتعديل استجابات العقل الحوفي), فهو يدير الكثير من الاستجابات بطريق غير مباشر وعبر الدماغ الحوفي , ومع كل هذا يظل الدماغ الحوفي هو باني المعاني الأساسي فحتى اللحاء نفسه يطلب منه تحديد المعاني , أي أنه يبقى في النهاية هو الأساس لأنه هو الذي يحدد الممتع والمفيد وباقي المعاني بشكل أساسي . 
من هنا نجد أن لدينا معالجين أساسيين أو عقلين أساسيين الدماغ الحوفي , واللحاء, ولهما مدير هو التشكيل الشبكي. 
وهذا ما اكتشف وعرف منذ القدم , فهناك العقل, وهناك القلب, أو هناك العقل المفكر المتروي وهناك النفس الشهوانية المتهورة الغريزية, وهذا بالفعل موجود لدينا وكل منا يناقش ويجادل ويكلم نفسه , والتشكيل الشبكي هو الذي يدير هذا الجدال. 
ما هو الفرق بين التشكيل الشبكي , والدماغ الحوفي, واللحاء, من ناحية التعامل مع الخيارات والإرادة ؟
إن الفرق الأساسي هو أن التشكيل الشبكي يتعامل مع الخيارات والتي هي تيارات عصبية(طبعاً بمساعدة المهاد) بشكلها الفزيولوجي العصبي ويقيمها بناءً على تأثيراتها وقواها الفزيولوجية الكيميائية العصبية اللحظية , ويتم ذلك بناءً على الاستجابات الموروثة والاشراطات التي تبنى أثناء الحياة وحسب قوى وخصائص التيارات العصبية التي ترد إليه , والمهمة الأكبر للتشكيل الشبكي تشكيل وإدارة الوعي اللحظي , والذي يتشكل نتيجة الدارات العصبية الكهربائية المتصلة معه, والإرادة التي ينشؤها التشكيل الشبكي نتيجة تعامله مع هذه التيارات تقرر بناءً على نتيجة تفاعل التيارات العصبية الجارية فيه, وإذا لم يتدخل الدماغ الحوفي وبشكل خاص النتوء اللوزي بتقييماته عن طريق الدارات العصبية بينه وبين التشكيل الشبكي فإن إدارة التشكيل الشبكي تفقد الكثير من توجيهاتها لحماية ورعاية الإنسان, فالمعاني المسقبلية لا يبنيها التشكيل الشبكي إلا بمساعدة الدماغ الحوفي , أما المعاني الواسعة والمتطورة التي يبنيها عقلنا الآن فهي تعتمد بشكل كبير على عمل اللحاء وبالذات الفصوص الجبهية, فنحن نلاحظ الأشخاص الذين قطعت الاتصالات بين المناطق الجبهوية والدماغ الحوفي نتيجة حوادث أو عملية جراحيةأن تصرفاتهم وتفكيرهم ومشاعرهم أصبحت لا تهتم بالمعاني المتطورة مثل المعاني الاجتماعية والثقافية والفكرية , ففي هذه الحالات يقوم التشكيل الشبكي ببناء المعاني والقرارات بناءً على ما يرده من المستقبلات الحسية ومن الدماغ الحوفي فقط ودون تدخل الفصوص الجبهية من اللحاء التي يمكن اعتبارها القسم الحديث من الدماغ الحوفي الأنها تتابع وتكمل عمله في التقييم والتقرير لإدارة الجسم وإدارة كافة التصرفات بما فيها التصرفات الاجتماعية والفكرية 
" و يرى ( نوتا ) ان المناطق الحجاجية من الفص أمام الجبهي تعتبرالقسم الحديث النشوء من الجملة الحافيٌة الذي يتلقى فعاليات الجملة الحافيٌة ويقوم بصقلها إلى حد كبير, كما يؤهل هذه المنطقة القياما بدور في مجال الموازنة بين الرغبة والامكانات, وبذلك تكون الباحة الحجاجية مقراً لتكامل العالمين الوظيفيين الكبيرين الاعاشي والاتصالي فيجري اعادة تمثيل للعالم الخارجي المرتسم على القشرة المخية الجبهية الجانبية وعلى القشرة الجبهية الصدغية الأمامية بشكل متكامل مع المعطيات الهرمونية والحشوية للوسط الداخلي " 
وبهدف اعادة التوازن العاطفي عند اختلاله ومعالجة حالات مستعصية من الخوف والقلق والهواجس والاكتئاب. . وغير ذلك سادت لقترة من الزمن الجراحة النفسية العصبية التي توجهت واستهدفت بأساليب شتى قطع بعض الاتصالات بين الجملة الحافيٌة والقشرة تحت الحجاجية من جهة وبين حصان البحر( قرن أمون) وتلفيف الجسم الثفني من جهة أخرى . 
الفصوص اللحاء الجبهية
البعض يعتبر أن الفصوص الجبهية هي التي توجد فيها سبورة الوعي أو هي التي تنشؤها وهذا غير دقيق, إن الفصوص الجبهية مركز معالجة وتقييم شامل ودقيق لكافة الواردات الحسية التي تصل إلى اللحاء وفيها يقيم المفيد والضار, والممتع والمؤلم, والصحيح والخاطئ والمجدي وغير المجدي (طبعاً بمساعدة النتوء اللوزي), ولكنها لا تحدث الوعي لوحدها فهي تشارك في تشكيل الوعي لدينا بشكل أساسي , وفي الدماغ الحوفي بما فيه النتوء اللوزي والحصين يجري التقييم الأولي لما يرد من تيارات عصبية (إعلامية) , وفيه يجري تحويل المفيد والمجدي إلى ممتع, والضار وغير المجدي إلى مؤلم, ويعتمد تقييمه بشكل أساسي على أسس فزيولوجية وعصبية موروثة أي مراجع تقييم محددة أغلبها موروث أو تم اكتسابها في بدايات الحياة ويصعب تعديلها أو اكتساب جديد بعد ذلك ,أما تقييمات الفصوص الجبهية فهي كلها مكتسبة أثناء كافة مراحل الحياة. 
إنني أختصر المواضيع لكي أبسطها واختصاري هذا يمكن أن يكون غير دقيق فعمل بنيات الدماغ والدارات العصبية الجارية بين هذه البنيات والعناصر المكونة لهذه البنيات وآليات تفاعلها معقدة جداً وأغلبها لم يتوضح بعد. 
وأنا أتكلم كما في دراسة دارات الأجهزة الإلكترونية المعقدة مثل المقاسم الهاتفية والكومبيوترات وغيرها من الأجهزة المعقدة التي تستخدم فيها عادة المخططات الصندوقية, وهي مخططات البنيات الأساسية ودارات عملها وتظهر عمل الجهاز الاساسي بشكل مختصر. 
والمخططات الصندوقية تستخدم في كافة المواضيع المعقدة وذلك لكي يستطيع العقل البشري التعامل مع التعقيد الكبير فهي تستخدم في كافة العلوم, والمهم في دراسة عمل الدماغ أن تكون البنيات الصندوقية المستخدمة لها بنيات في الدماغ تمثلها بشكل دقيق, فالبنيات الصندوقية التي استعملها فرويد مثل الأنا والهو والأنا العليا والشعور واللا شعور ليس لها بنيات في الدماغ تمثلها بشكل دقيق, وكذلك مفهوم الذاكرة القصيرة والذاكرة المديدة - وكان استخدام مفهوم الذاكرة الدينمية والذاكرة البنيوية بدل منهما أفضل وأدق-, و كان الاعتماد على تقسيم بنيات الدماغ حسب نشوئها وحسب الوظيفة التي تقوم بها كتمثيل صندوقي لعمل الدماغ أفضل بكثير, لقد كانت المعلومات المتوفرة أيام فرويد قليلة وغير دقيقة أما الآن فجزء لا بأس به من بنيات الدماغ قد وضحت بنيتها و حددت وظيفتها وحددت بعض اتصالاتها مع بعضها, وحدد أيضاً الكثير من آليات التفاعل الفزيولوجية والعصبية والكيميائية والكهربائية التي تجري بين هذه البنيات, فقد أمكن إرجاع الأشراط العادي إلى أسسه الكيميائية وأمكن معرفة عمل بعض الآليات الأساسية مثل معالجة الوارادات البصرية او معالجة الأصوات أو الكلمات والكثير غيرها بشكل مفصل ودقيق .
بما أنه يجب أن يكون لكل عمل أساسي في الدماغ بنية أو مجموعة بنيات تؤديه ماهي البنيات الدماغية التي تقوم بالقياس والتقييم والحكم على مثير أو على وضع أنه مفيد أو ضار أو غير مجدي ؟
وماهي البنيات التي تحول تقييم المفيد أو الضار إلى ممتع أو مؤلم ؟ هل في اللحاء يتم القياس والتقييم والحكم؟ أم في التشكيل الشبكي ؟ أم في الدماغ الحوفي وبشكل خاص في النتوء اللوزي؟
البعض يرحج أن يكون النتوء اللوزي هو الذي يقوم بشكل أساسي بالقياس والتقييم والتقرير أي المثيرات أو أي الأوضاع مفيد أو ضار أو غير مجد أو أي منها معادية أو مساعدة وصديقة وبناء على ذلك يبنى الممتع أو المؤلم, وهذا ليس تابعاً لعمل النتوء اللوزي لوحده .
ولكي يقوم الدماغ الحوفي بالتقييم يجب أن يكون لديه مراجع قياس وتقييم لكي يبني عليها التقييمات وهذه المراجع هي : 
1- آليات وأسس للقياس والتقييمات موروثة وتظهر نتائجها على شكل استجابات غريزية مثل الخوف أو الحذر من الظلام, أو من الحشرات والزواحف , أو من الأصوات العالية, وغيرها
2- بناءً على حدوث أضرارأو فوائد للجسم , مثال الطعام الضار أو الطعام المفيد.... 
3- بناءً على القياسات والتقييمات والقرارات التي يقوم بها اللحاءً
وكما ذكرنا عمل النتوء اللوزي الأساسي متابعة المثيرات والأوضاع الهامة لبيان أن كانت مفيدة أو ضارة, صديقة أو عدوة , مجدية أوغير مجدية, صحيحة أو خاطئة , لذلك يجب أن يحدث تخريب النتوء اللوزي أو إيقاف عمله العجز عن التقييم أي عدم القدرة على تمييز المفيد عن الضار والمجدي عن غير المجدي, وبشكل خاص في الأمور التي لا يتدخل بها اللحاء, أما تقييمات الخطأ أو الصواب فيشارك فيها اللحاء بشكل أساسي أوهو الذي يقوم بها.
ملاحظة على أسس جدل العقل 
إن كل جدل - تفاعل وتبادل تأثير- لابد أن يكون بين بنيتين أو أكثر, وكما ذكرنا التفكيرالذاتي هو تبادل تأثير بين عدة بنيات يجري في الدماغ وأهمها:
1- التشكيل الشبكي وهو المعالج الأساسي وأول المعالجات العصبية نشوءاً.
2- المهاد وماتحت المهاد والدماغ الحوفي.
3- اللحاء وهو يشمل الكثير من المعالجات 
إن دماغ الإنسان بعد أن يكتسب أو يصنع البنيات الفكرية( وخاصة البنيات الفكرية اللغوية), يستطيع لوحده أن يعمل ويقوم بجدل بين بنياته(التفكير الذاتي) ودون مثيرات خارجية (دون مدخلات) وينتج الأحاسيس والبنيات الفكرية الجديدة, فهو يستطيع إجراء تبادل تأثير بين بنياته وإدارة هذا التبادل للوصول إلى هدف تم اعتماده, وكل منا يعرف الجدل الفكري الذي يقوم به, فكل منا يستطيع أن يفكر مثل شخصين يتجادلان وكثيراً ما يستعمل أحدنا عبارة قلت لنفسي أو راودتني نفسي وكثيراً ما يعاتب الإنسان نفسه أو يحكم على نفسه, وأكبر مثال على ذلك هو ماينتجه الأدباء من قصص وروايات تشمل الكثير من الشخصيات والأحداث والمجادلات الفكرية وسيناريو الأحداث....., فكل هذا تم صنعه في دماغ واحد هو عقل الكاتب, إن هذه القدرة للعقل البشري هي التي جعلته شيئاً خارقاً في نظر كل منا, فذات أو نفس أو روح كل منا هي هذا الشيء الخارق الذي ينتجه دماغنا . 
و للكائنات الحية عناصر وآليات متعددة للتفكير غير العناصر والآليات العصبية , فهي تعتمد العناصر الفيزيائية والكيميائية والفزيولوجية والأعضاء والأجهزة, وآليات متنوعة في التعامل مع الخيارات المتاحة للوصول إلى الأوضاع المستقرة والمناسبة لنموها واستمرارها(مثل جهاز أو أجهزة الحماية والمناعة_أجهزة التغذية والهضم والتمثل_أجهزة التكاثر والتزاوج_....), ويكون أغلبها موجوداً عند الأحياء البسيطة و القديمة ولا يعتمد على الجهاز العصبي أو على الأحاسيس وإذا اعتمد على جهاز عصبي فهو يكون جهازاً بسيطاً , ويجب أن ننتبه كما قلنا إلى أن الجهاز العصبي يعتمد في عمله على العناصر والآليات الفيزيائية والكيميائية أيضاً. 


منقول
--------------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## أبوالدحداح (28 مارس 2007)

جزيت الخير الكثير-امين


----------



## belal-alsharaa (29 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووور على هذا الموضوع الرائع:5:


----------



## chocoman (3 أبريل 2007)

:12:جزاك الله كل الخير:12:


----------



## محمد يس11 (4 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررر


----------



## omarin (7 أبريل 2007)

شي جميل......:14:


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## سعدون علي (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

